# Not receiving emails through Outlook or receiving them 12+ hours later



## TC2 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello. I use Microsoft Outlook to read my personal emails and my business emails. My ISP is Charter Communications, and my business email account is set up through Make-A-Store's Qmail. Last Friday it started taking 10-12 hours to receive business emails, today I received a few emails sent 36 hours ago, and some business emails I am not receiving at all. I sent some emails from my personal account to my business account and some I received 12 hours later while others were never received (and those returned emails came with an error message stating the destination computer could not be found).

I spoke with Charter and they said it would be a Microsoft Outlook issue. My personal account (which does not use Qmail, just Charter) seems to be working fine, and I can SEND emails from my business account, it's just receiving them that is the issue. My incoming mail uses the account set up through Qmail, while my outgoing mail uses Charter. I have two computers in two different locations that receive the business emails, both using Qmail/Charter/Outlook, and I neither is receiving the business emails (or receiving them 12+ hours later). 

Thinking through it and as I write it out, it seems that it would be a Qmail issue, but I'm not an IT specialist, so I could be missing something. I would greatly appreciate any thoughts or suggestions on this issue. I own an online store so it's unnerving to think that customers are trying to write and are receiving emails stating that the destination computer can't be found.

Sorry for such a long post, I just want to give as much information as possible. Thank you in advance for any suggestions and help.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know if this will solve your problem or not, TC2 but try this. Open OUTLOOK. Click "Tools" and select "Options". In the Options window select the "Mail Delivery" Tab. Under the "Mail account options", make sure that the box next to "Check for new delivery" is Checked. Then put in the number of minutes that you would like OUTLOOK to check for new messages. Hope this helps.


----------



## stormyonell (Dec 3, 2007)

In Outlook, make sure that in your inbox view the plus sign next to Today is expanded. I had a user thinking her emailes were being recvieved 24 hours late and it was simply that she did not have Today expanded and would not see them until they moved to the Yesterday classification.

Try setting up your business account in Outlook Express. If you have the same problem, you know that it is not an Outlook issue and should contact the server admin.
If it works correctly in Outlook Express, try repairing Outlook by clicking help/detect and repair.


----------

